# Design of Marine Facilities for Berthing, Mooring and Repair of Vessels



## marine_eng (28 يوليو 2012)

http://filepost.com/files/ccembcbe/0442229003_marine_facilities.pdf/


----------



## youcefox (14 أكتوبر 2013)

Assalamoualikum if fact i urgently need the document stated above " design of marine facilites for berthing, mooring and repair of vessels".in addition i need manual guide on how to design floating berthing .hope anyone can help on this.
thank you in advance


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وللاسف لم اشاهد هذا الموضوع من قبل .. ياريت اعاده الرابط مره اخرى وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يناير 2014)

Eng-Maher قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وللاسف لم اشاهد هذا الموضوع من قبل .. ياريت اعاده الرابط مره اخرى وشكرا


السلام عليكم
اليك النسخة الثانية من الكتاب.
واتمنى ممن يتمكن من تنزيل الكتاب ان يقوم بلاعادة تنزيله على رابط اخر





http://www.scribd.com/doc/181213349...hing-Mooring-and-Repair-of-Vessels-2nd-ed-pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخى الفاضل المهندس رزق . ولكن كيفية التحميل من الموقع ؟؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

هذا رابط اخر 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/8yz6y...hing-Mooring-and-Repair-of-Vessels-2nd-ed.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخى الفاضل امين ... فعلا رابط مباشر


----------

